# Trout in Cincinnati Waters?



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

Where all can trout be caught nearish Cincinnati, within 30 minutes of like Winton Woods?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lots of places in N Ky . Check Ky Dnr website for " fishing in neighborhoods." They stocked tons of trout . Ohio will stock some in early spring.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

How about Winton Woods lake? There should still be some in there that were stocked this fall?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

How about Winton Woods lake? There should still be some in there that were stocked this fall?


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Seems like trout are a rare thing this year in the cincy area? Have not heard much of anything at all!!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

You could always try the brookville tailwater


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

You need an Indiana license for brookville tailwater


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Lake Isabella was stock in the spring time north of cincy at Rush run lake also .


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think Winton woods has stocked trout for a while.... Stone lick did a few years ago not sure if they still do


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> You could always try the brookville tailwater


I would second that advise, We have even caught them not far from Brookville in the Whitewater river. The Lake supplies the spillway and Wwr with cool oxygenated water.
I know Ky Dnr stocks them down in the Big Bone creek that leads to the Ohio too.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

montagc said:


> I tried brookville today. Got there around 2. Had a solid hit on the first cast, 14ish fish right by my feet but couldn't hook up. Minutes later they upped the flow and the water was all but Unfishable with all the junk that was dislodged. Be sure and call to get release schedules. I called but no one answered so I assumed that flows would remain stable. Waste of money and gas, but at least the boy and I got some time together.


 Isnt the release schedule available through the Army corps of Engineers? I called out there (Lake) last Winter to find out about ice and left a message, they did call Me back toward the end of the day, seems like they said they arnt as available to answer the phone this time of year compared to the Summer.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Brookville? That small two mile stretch of stream was even better before everyone found out there are trout there. Now it's too crowded with people looking for a place to fish in the winter months.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

To fish for trout, you don't have to go all the way to just below the damn. As you head into Brookville try stopping at the area of the '52 pickup'. Right by the bridge the road goes over. Some good trout in that stretch. Also try the stretch on Rt. 252 where the road goes over.

See where I mean on the link.


https://www.google.com/maps/@39.4144473,-85.0038979,1455m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

firedog978 said:


> To fish for trout, you don't have to go all the way to just below the damn. As you head into Brookville try stopping at the area of the '52 pickup'. Right by the bridge the road goes over. Some good trout in that stretch. Also try the stretch on Rt. 252 where the road goes over.
> 
> See where I mean on the link.
> 
> ...


I hope giving these exact locations wasn't a response to my sarcastic comment. Oh well, lesson learned. Damage done.

To anyone thinking about fishing Brookville, it's catch and release from January to sometime in March, I think. Have fun. Be safe wading the cold water.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> I hope giving these exact locations wasn't a response to my sarcastic comment. Oh well, lesson learned. Damage done.
> 
> To anyone thinking about fishing Brookville, it's catch and release from January to sometime in March, I think. Have fun. Be safe wading the cold water.


I am not one that feels locations are "secret". Or that any person really is the only one that knows about a particular location. This site is overrun by people who find it appalling to even hint about a location. 

When someone asks a question about where to fish or, find a particular species, I'm more than glad to tell them. It's never hurt my ability to go fish too. There are two major highways I mentioned in my response. How secret do you think they were?

FISHING - PASS IT ON


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

firedog978 said:


> I am not one that feels locations are "secret". Or that any person really is the only one that knows about a particular location. This site is overrun by people who find it appalling to even hint about a location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool man. You made your point. We'll just have to agree to disagree. No one can enforce the free spirit of the internets. You can be the guy that posts exact fishing locations. I'll be one of the guys overrunning this site that tries to keep everything "secret". 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://fw.ky.gov/Fish/Pages/Planned-Monthly-Trout-Stocking-Schedule.aspx
Here is the link to Ky's FIN program. Many of these small lakes are very close to S.W. Ohio--- Boone, Kenton, and Campbell Counties get plenty of trout. Most of these spots {if not all} are family friendly--- if you have younger children that might like to tag along and enjoy the fun.
If you keep any trout, I believe you are required to have a trout stamp in addition to a KY fishing licence. 
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Ol'Bassman said:


> How about Winton Woods lake? There should still be some in there that were stocked this fall?


According to Hamilton County's stocking schedule for 2014 no trout were stocked anywhere except for Lake Isabella. I can't remember the last time trout were stocked at Winton Woods, Miami Whitewater or Sharon Woods. Not saying they haven't been stocked in the past, but whatever was is more than likely gone at this point. Lake Isabella stocks trout in the Spring and Fall and this has been the SOP for over 30 years.

*Lake Isabella Trout Stocking for 2014*
March 7 750 lbs
March 14 500 lbs
March 21 500 lbs
March 28 500 lbs
October 24 500 lbs
October 31 250 lbs
November 7 250 lbs

ODNR stocks a lot of public waters with trout.
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates

Also do a search on ODNR's website for "trout", that might point you in some good directions.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

miami white water forest has trout


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> miami white water forest has trout


When did they stock it last?


----------

